# Наше творчество > Проза >  "Море". (рассказ)

## Олеся27

Море
1.  - Ты понимаешь, я никогда не видел моря. И вот ты меня спрашиваешь, как я живу. Отвечу: нормально. Что мне твое море? Я летом утром рано-рано встаю и иду в наш лес. Да, вот в этот самый лес.
Федька мотнул головой в темно – зеленую даль за его спиной и бутылка в его руке булькнула так, будто в лужу бросили  камешек.
 - Меня вот мать все ругает. Я привык… 
Федька  вздохнул, но не с сожалением, а скорей с досадой, такой равнодушной досадой, которая возникает, когда  весь день стоишь на старой обшарпанной остановке и ждешь автобус. Пятьдесят восемь машин  проезжают мимо, ты давно уже хочешь лечь в траву за остановкой и уснуть, потому что  усталость овладевает и ногами и руками, и мозгами, которые давно спеклись от жары и однообразия. Но ты стоишь и стоишь, злость прошла, все ругательства произнесены и только досада царапает ладони. Почему ладони? Непонятно. Но ты чешешь эти ладони, подносишь их к глазам и смотришь вдаль….
 - А в лесу прохладно и сыро. Люблю сразу…вот сразу  повалиться на мох и поболтать с лешим, например. Да, да с лешим. Мы с ним троюродные братья, слышь? Ага. Я ему во фляжечку налью  самогоночки, он и подобреет. Сначала поворчит, что я весь мох примял своей тушей, да сапогами цветы какие то придавил…А потом покажет самые ягодные места, ясно тебе?  Мы с ним давно побратались, я еще школьником был. Сбегу, значит с уроков и опять же сюда, в лес. Ну, а пороть меня и в детстве некому было. 
Дальше Федька перескочил на воспоминания детства, снова закурил.   То он  странно замолчит, сожмет в кулаке окурок, бросит его, отхлебнет из бутылки, вытрет замусоленным рукавом губы, то снова описывает лешего, бабу ягу, тетку кикимору, или как в том году он за раз собрал двадцать литров черники, да и бросил их все под кустом, потому что силы вдруг в нем не стало – нести все эти ведра и бидоны домой. 
«Федька - пьяница, тунеядец, материно горе». Так говорили не только старухи, а каждый пень и лавочка, каждая доска и столб в нашей деревне. С каждой доской и столбом Федька лично чокался и бутылка в его руке послушно звенела – то глухо, то звонко. 
Под каждым забором этот единственный сын, (надежда на хорошую старость и внуков)-  незамужней бабы Тони спал и похрапывал. И в грязи, и в снегу, и на желтых листьях..
Идет себе старик по дороге – глядь – Федька лежит. Ну, лежит себе и лежит. Что тут такого? Все давно привыкли к этому, даже ругаться в последние пять лет перестали. 
 - Да провались оно все! –  вдруг задыхаясь крикнул Федька, и замолчал окончательно. 
А я все это время плавала в морях – океанах. В ушах у меня ревел прибой и кричали чайки. Я время от времени закрывала глаза, старалась поглубже вздохнуть, чтобы уловить этот родной запах морского берега. И я улавливала этот запах! Странно да? Под рассказы о древней придревней русской бабе яге чуяла йод, водоросли и мокрые камни – булыжники. Этот запах вернулся сразу, как я сказала себе: уезжаю. То есть без  морского запаха прожила я сегодня ровно полсекунды. 
Ах, да. Федька. 
 - Жениться тебе надо, Федька. Будешь вдвоем  с сыном к лешему ходить. 
И зачем я это сказала? Советчица тоже мне. Федька прочистил горло и посмотрел на меня с сожалением. 
 - Дура ты, Надька. И мать твоя дура дурой, и брат дурак и бабка ненормальная. 
Он так это решительно сказал, что я на мгновение с ним согласилась и живо представила всех своих родственников, которых Бог умом обделил по суровому решению моего соседа, 32 – летнего деревенского алкоголика, который ни дня в своей жизни не работал, не учился, и вообще чем занимался всю жизнь – не понятно. Правда, корову всегда сам доил. Строго каждое утро и каждый вечер. Каким бы пьяным не был накануне, где бы не настигал его тяжелый  сон. Федька  вставал, брал ведро и шел в сарай. Никто больше не имел право подходить к его Малышке. 
 - Моя Малышка и то умнее вас всех, глупые вы бабы! 
Ох, как не хотелось мне слушать эту однообразную болтовню, эту трескотню бесконечную о том, что окружает Федьку каждый день!  Это все было похоже на помехи в радио, в моем личном радио, которое передавало только одну волну – море. Мое море. 
Но почему? Почему именно Федьке, своему соседу, я решила рассказать о том, что завтра уеду отсюда навсегда? Разве мы с ним крепко дружили? Или, когда то нас соединил какой-нибудь необычный случай и это стало нашей тайной с ним? Нет. Нет, нет и нет. 
И дернуло меня пойти прогуляться вечером по деревне, «в последний раз подышать воздухом малой родины». Тьфу.
Я стояла и уже отрыто злилась на себя. Рейсовый автобус на станцию отправлялся рано, в 5 утра, и мне бы давно пора лечь спать. Но затылком (почему затылком?) я прекрасно понимала, что не усну в эту ночь. (Как сказал бы какой-нибудь журналист районного масштаба «в тихую летнюю ночь»)
«Она стояла, смотрела на темные волны суровых  лесов и видела вдалеке черные накаты морских волн. Море ждало ее, звало с собой, к себе, навсегда, навечно…»
Навсегда, навечно…Тьфу, гадость какая! 
 Я собиралась уже сказать «Прощай, Федя!» повернуться, и идти к дому, но вдруг он  как то нервно дернулся и сдавленно сказал:
 - Возьми меня с собой. 
И все.  Тишина упала на «тихую летнюю ночь». Да тьфу ты!
 Федька  стоял  и смотрел на меня. 
Я посмотрела на него  и не увидела Федьку. Его больше не было. 
Мне захотелось как следует проморгаться или протереть глаза, но я боялась, что это видение рассеется, пропадет и сгинет, как черт с третьими петухами. 
«Какие петухи, Надя?» - спросил меня кто-то и  понес куда то в сторону, чтобы я не смотрела больше на этого незнакомого мне человека. Не смела смотреть. 
Описывать его даже духа не хватило, мысли в голове перемешались, и выскакивали без очереди вперед,  налезали друг на друга, отпихивали, проталкивались по ближе к языку, чтобы я смогла, наконец сказать: «Здравствуйте, товарищ  капитан».
Потому что передо мной стоял капитан самого дальнего плавания, боцман или помощник капитана…не знаю. Но точно человек, который любит море и знает о нем столько, что мне во век не узнать и не понять. Даже как то стыдно теперь. Да, в эту секунду мне стало стыдно, за свои маленькие познания о море. 
9 бальный самый тихий в мире шторм за одну секунду унес моего соседа в дальние дали, а выбросил на эту трескучую темную траву  незнакомого человека – красивого, статного, уверенного во всем на свете. 
Да, и… не смейтесь надо мной, такое бывает. Оказывается.
А может это так и бывает? С теми, кто никогда не видел моря, но вдруг однажды всем сердцем захотел быть с ним? Да, вот так. Всем телом ощутить волну, каждым атомом, каждой клеткой, утонуть и воскреснуть. А? 
 - Пошли – скомандовал  капитан самого дальнего плавания и взял меня за руку. 
Ладонь, как и положено, мозолистая. Столько веревок в своей жизни пальцы эти вязали, что если бы кто-то терпеливо наблюдал и считал  завязанные и развязанные узлы, он бы давно состарился и прыгнул за борт, 
Что бы такое сделать прямо сейчас, чтобы не начать отчаянно завидовать тому чуду, которое произошло на моих глазах с человеком, который 32 года пролежал на печи?
 В голове проносились будущие диалоги и монологи на тему «вселенная слышит наши мечты» и «надо бы взять дорожную сумку», но тут промычала корова Малышка. 
Ну, потому что других коров в нашей деревне не было. 
(Откуда им взяться, если осталось 40 дворов и то большая половина из них  была переделана под дачи?)
Протяжно так промычала, лениво. Дескать, спать пора, и  чего вы не спите? 
Ежели вам негде, так идите ко мне, на сеновал. Тут тепло, правда, комары с мухами заедают, но я же привыкла и вы привыкнете. 
Мы прошли за руку с капитаном ровно десять шагов. Держались за руки и дышали. 
Ровно так дышали, мудро, чтоб никто не заметил, как мы устали за свои триста лет жизни. 
2.
А дальше был плацкартный вагон, верхнее боковое место, моя сумка, которая два раза свалилась на голову соседке, теплый чай и быстрорастворимое пюре. 
Пока я ехала, в окно много раз видела коров и  телят, но Малышки среди них не было. Да и не могло быть, ведь она паслась на том лугу, который зарос длинной волшебной травой. Эта трава прячет все – даже слезы Федьки, который никогда не увидит море. Он так и будет лежать в этой траве и болтать с кикиморой.
 Кикимора выскочила из леса и пригрозила: если он, окаянный, опять забудет принести ей печенье, она за себя не ручается. Потому что итак скучно пить на ночь глядя эту тину, которая плохо превращается в кофе, да еще и русалки воют так, что хочется запустить в них последним кофейником.
 - Ты бы по-меньше кофе глотала, мать. А то в последнюю сотню лет сердце то пошаливает – сказал Федька и зажмурился. 
Малышка где то рядом шумно продолжительно выдохнула и, наконец-то прилегла. 
Теперь  можно вздремнуть. Федька спал, и не слышал, как кикимора подошла к нему, накрыла газеткой, улыбнулась Малышке и  топнула ногой на солнце (не суши болото, окаянное!) и пошла куда то за старые березы. 
А я ехала в вагоне, смотрела на белую полку над  головой и жалела, что не успела рассказать капитану о своей такой несчастливой жизни. 
Как училась на тройки, но мечтала стать журналистом, как заболела накануне выпускного в школе, как осенью пошла учиться на медсестру в училище, которое находилось в часе езды от нашей деревни. Пришлось  стать медсестрой, так как у родителей не было денег отправить меня учиться в краевую столицу писать  статьи. 
Им всегда было плевать на мой внутренний мир, главное чтоб «в подоле не принесла», все остальное – блажь и ерунда. 
Я ненавидела свою деревню так, как ненавидит зверь клетку, в которой живет. 
Мне как –то довелось увидеть глаза медведя в зоопарке. Синий крашеный пол, толстые прутья клетки и глаза. Точно такие же, как у меня. Я – медведица в зоопарке.
А однажды все изменилось. Моя подруга записала меня в отряд вожатых – воспитателей и каким то чудом мы оказались с ней в лагере для детей  на черноморском побережье. Правда, меня едва не выгнали с работы через неделю, потому что я совсем не смотрела за детьми, а все время проводила на берегу. Приходила туда рано-рано и просто сидела. Мне кажется, если бы меня не трогали и не звали  настойчиво обратно, я бы всю смену просидела на том камне и смотрела на море. Не ела, не пила, не спала, а смотрела бы в эту синюю даль. (Если бы я все же стала журналисткой, меня, наверно, научили там подбирать красивые достойные прилагательные к этому слову.)
 «Море». 
Но я – медведица – медсестра, и слова мои бедны, как подростки – беспризорники на базаре. 
Поэтому и оставалось мне только смотреть и дышать. Запоминать этот запах, эти звуки, чтобы потом, когда уеду,  они оставались в крови надолго.
Конечно, звуки начали постепенно угасать  ( дома в деревне, когда я пошла к соседке за…а зачем я к ней шла? Забыла. Потому что звуки исчезли в голове окончательно, и в следующую секунду я знала, что соберу сегодня чемодан и уеду).
Жаль, что капитану об этом не рассказать никак. А Федьке все это знать ни к чему.
Он и так все знает, потому что….Потому что знает. 
Настанет день, когда он выпьет свою последнюю бутылку самогона, спокойно ляжет в траву и придет из леса леший, чтобы положить ему два медных пятака на глаза. ..
Как хорошо, что я этого не увижу и не услышу. Потому что в глазах и ушах будет жить мое 
Море.

----------

